# Best type of bread for bodybuilders?



## JDM82

I've always been told to stay clear from bread but I see pictures of bodybuilders eating poached eggs on grainy brown bread so?

What type of bread is OK or good for a person thats eating clean and training?


----------



## C.Hill

BURGENS SOYA AND LINSEED.

tastes beautiful, been eating it for years, 6g protein per slice, healthy fats and omegas, get it in.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

I just stick t wholemeal and avoid brown and especially white bread


----------



## Milky

NONE.


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> NONE.


Why?


----------



## slunkeh

If you eat pasta you can eat bread. More or less the same ingrediants.


----------



## big steve

C.Hill said:


> BURGENS SOYA AND LINSEED.
> 
> tastes beautiful, been eating it for years, 6g protein per slice, healthy fats and omegas, get it in.


x2 i love it


----------



## 2004mark

Whatever's in the bread bin. I don't eat much so a few slices with eggs at the weekend isn't going to mean the end of the world.


----------



## Avena

IMO - When bulking then bread on rare occasion. When cutting - none. The same applies to pasta.


----------



## solidcecil

Never tryed it but saw this at the brittish GP last year.


----------



## fitrut

Avena said:


> IMO - When bulking then bread on rare occasion. When cutting - none. The same applies to pasta.


yep, same here. when I eat one, I eat wholegrain Schneiderbrot Vollkornbrot Rye Breador Biona Organic Rye Pumpkin Seed Bread


----------



## C.Hill

fitness said:


> yep, same here. when I eat one, I eat wholegrain Schneiderbrot Vollkornbrot Rye Breador Biona Organic Rye Pumpkin Seed Bread


Come again?


----------



## gym warrior

Ezekiel bread


----------



## fitrut

C.Hill said:


> Come again?


when cutting no bread

when I eat bread, eat wholegrain brown bread only, listed 2 names of the bread i buy at tescos


----------



## big steve

solidcecil said:


> Never tryed it but saw this at the brittish GP last year.


its not cheap is it!


----------



## 2004mark

fitness said:


> when cutting no bread
> 
> when I eat bread, eat wholegrain brown bread only, listed 2 names of the bread i buy at tescos


Ha I thought it was one name when I read it too... though it must be a f'in big loaf to get all that on :lol:


----------



## big steve

MacUK said:


> Calm down mate, it's only bread:whistling:


you have no idea what bread does to me


----------



## mal

braces thick white,stunning.


----------



## fitrut

2004mark said:


> Ha I thought it was one name when I read it too... though it must be a f'in big loaf to get all that on :lol:


  didnt put space


----------



## 2004mark

fitness said:


> didnt put space


mmm, that looks tasty :whistling: 

Ever tried Hovis Best of Both :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> BURGENS SOYA AND LINSEED.
> 
> tastes beautiful, been eating it for years, 6g protein per slice, healthy fats and omegas, get it in.


This stuff is seriously amazing especially with Natural peanut butter on!


----------



## fitrut

2004mark said:


> mmm, that looks tasty :whistling:
> 
> Ever tried Hovis Best of Both :lol:


it is tasty 

hovis? nooo, dont eat white soft bleached bread :no:


----------



## Inapsine

fitness said:


> didnt put space


Rather not eat bread then eat that lol can't stand rye for some reason, so no bread it is!


----------



## engllishboy

Suprakill4 said:


> This stuff is seriously amazing especially with Natural peanut butter on!


Out the wrapper with some olive spread on is insane! Who would of thought bread could be so nice?! Very healthy too!


----------



## Clubber Lang

C.Hill said:


> BURGENS SOYA AND LINSEED.
> 
> tastes beautiful, been eating it for years, 6g protein per slice, healthy fats and omegas, get it in.


Burgen for me too, but i do switch to a granary bread, but nothing beats Warburtons FarmHouse White! lol


----------



## Moonbeam

Gluten free bread, made from rice flour and doesnt give you that bloated feeling from wheat.


----------



## baggsy1436114680

I have around 4 slices of white bread a day, does not seem bad for me sit at 10-12% bodyfat year round surely it cant be that bad


----------



## mal

Clubber Lang said:


> Burgen for me too, but i do switch to a granary bread, but nothing beats Warburtons *FarmHouse White!* lol


thats tasty too,bread is bread imo brown or white makes no diff,anything else isnt bread lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

In nthe grand scheme of things does it really matter because when eaten with fats and protein, the gi of the carb is completely altered anyway?


----------



## 2004mark

fitness said:


> it is tasty
> 
> hovis? nooo, dont eat white soft bleached bread :no:


I jest. I have actually tried some with cream cheese, black pepper and smoked salmon... was lovely. Should have it more tbh.


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> In nthe grand scheme of things does it really matter because when eaten with fats and protein, the gi of the carb is completely altered anyway?


Exactly.


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Exactly.


awesome, bacon butties on white from now on


----------



## Wheyman

Mighty White


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> awesome, bacon butties on white from now on


Yeah I'm currently frying eggs in sausage fat ready for a big White bap!lol


----------



## 2004mark

Wheyman said:


> Mighty White


I remember throwing a tantrum when I was little because my Mum would buy Champion instead of Mighty White. The woman in in shop tried to convince me it was the same stuff... lies, dirty lies


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

BURGENS SOYA AND LINSEED.

Gona try some of this its in asda just spotted it, just a cuple of slice late on to kill of me cravons with a bit almond butter and a scoop of whey, seems a good meal for late on.


----------



## Willis.

Another vote for burgens soya and linseed. Love the stuff, whole earth PB sandwich and whey with milk before bed.


----------



## murphy2010

Warbutons toastie bread is very nice


----------



## Natty.Solider

wholemeal pitta bread for me. bang it in the toaster, shove some mince fried with mint sauce in the middle... perfect 5 minute meal!


----------



## Growing Lad

French stick. Preferably filled with cheese. Or smothered in Nutella or peanut butter.

Should probably start cutting come to think of it


----------



## Sku11fk

Ive been snacking on wholemeal pitta x2 with peanut butter on and rasberry jam like a tiny amount lol. Sandwi h them and microwave it for about 40 seconds until warm and it tastes great with wholemilk whey and casein shake


----------



## simonthepieman

I've developed a bagel addiction recently mmmmmmmm oye yoi yoi


----------



## Porkchop

This thread has done wonders for my bread fetish lol


----------



## AaronBurns

C.Hill said:


> BURGENS SOYA AND LINSEED.
> 
> tastes beautiful, been eating it for years, 6g protein per slice, healthy fats and omegas, get it in.


Best bread ever, love 2 slices toasted with a dollop of PB. Mmm.


----------



## DB

2004mark said:


> I remember throwing a tantrum when I was little because my Mum would buy Champion instead of Mighty White. The woman in in shop tried to convince me it was the same stuff... lies, dirty lies


Jesus that's a blast from the past!

remember eating salt&vinegar crisp sandwiches on that :lol:

Now, I eat any wholemeal bread normally

Saying that of late I've been liking a pack of bacon in one of thise half cooked baguettes


----------



## dbaird

Burgens

Home made protein bread(very good)

Blackpool milk roll

I only eat one slice if I have eggs for breakfast


----------



## romadose

As said, Burgen bread is excellent. Ive been getting into pumpernickel bread, in the mornings, covered in 6 scrambled or boiled eggs.


----------



## Bull Terrier

How about naan bread swathed in curry sauce??


----------



## infernal0988

I rarely even touch bread fills me up to much and i dont get the nutrients , cals or protein required per meal.


----------

